# Good golly Miss Molly



## crazylilhokie (Mar 13, 2009)

So I know in another post I said that I was going to name her Raja, but after getting to know her, she'd definitely a Molly  and I couldn't imagine calling her anything else (other than the few nicknames I've come up with: little bit, little one, stinky feet, miss huffypants, etc lol). I've had her for about 8 days now and I'm totally in love! One of the first few days I had her, I came in to her room and turned on her light to find her head stuck in the toilet paper tube. I guess I must have surprised her cause she proceeded to fall over onto her back, still attached to the tube! It was absolutely adorable. :lol: 
I also got to experience the struggle that came with trying to clip her toe nails. Molly kept balling up every time I made to grab her foot but I eventually got it done and after, she 'splatted' out into the crook of my arm and let me pet her for a good hour while she napped. So anyway, I'm attaching a much overdue picture of the lil cutie (she's a squirmer so this is one of the few good pictures I could get of her :roll: )[attachment=0:3sqnsutw]hh.jpg[/attachment:3sqnsutw]


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww she is adorable! great name too! she looks like a molly


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Molly is a little angel. I can't wait to hear more "Molly" stories and see more picutures of this sweet little one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mongo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

AWWWWWWWW  
She is really, really cute


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWWW!!!! she is soooo cute!!!!


P.S.I kicked my habit!!!!!! I do not hedgie nap anymore,  cuz im scared karma will kick in and sum1 will want to takle mine :shock: , but that is the only acception, cuz id take theirs, to get mine back!!!!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Awes Molly is ADORABLE. See I am sad that I missed the itty bitty tiny stage of my Teddi.


----------

